# Σκάκι και λογοτεχνία



## drsiebenmal (Sep 5, 2013)

Τη Δευτέρα 16.09.2013 / Ώρα 20:30, οι εκδόσεις IANOS παρουσιάζουν στο πατάρι στη Σταδίου 24 το βιβλίο *Σκάκι και λογοτεχνία* του Γιάννη Αντωνιάδη.

Θα μιλήσουν: 
Γιώργος - Ίκαρος Μπαμπασάκης, συγγραφέας
Ηλίας Κουρκουνάκης, Διεθνής Μαιτρ συγγραφέας

Διαβάζει: ο ηθοποιός και διεθνής διαιτητής σκακιού Ελισσαίος Βλάχος

Το βιβλίο είναι μια περιδιάβαση στις σκακιστικές αναφορές που υπάρχουν στα λογοτεχνικά έργα ελληνικά και ξένα. Από τα ιπποτικά μυθιστορήματα του Μεσαίωνα και τον Δον Κιχώτη μέχρι τη λογοτεχνία του 20ου αιώνα και από την Αλεξιάδα της Άννας Κομνηνής μέχρι την πρόσφατη ελληνική λογοτεχνική παραγωγή, το βιβλίο ανθολογεί σκακιστικές αναφορές σε μυθιστορήματα, ποιήματα, θεατρικά έργα. Είναι τμήμα διπλωματικής εργασίας που υποστηρίχθηκε στο Μεταπτυχιακό Πρόγραμμα Δημιουργικής Γραφής του Πανεπιστημίου Δυτικής Μακεδονίας.

Ο _Γιάννης Αντωνιάδης_ γεννήθηκε στην Αθήνα το 1966. Αποφοίτησε από τη Νομική Σχολή του Αριστοτελείου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης το 1987 και είναι κάτοχος μεταπτυχιακού τίτλου στον Τομέα Δημοσίου Δικαίου και Πολιτικής Επιστήμης. Εργάζεται ως δικηγόρος. Το 2012 ολοκλήρωσε το μεταπτυχιακό τμήμα Δημιουργικής Γραφής του Πανεπιστημίου Δυτικής Μακεδονίας. Από το 2008 εκλέγεται στο Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο της Ελληνικής Σκακιστικής Ομοσπονδίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2013)

Από το κεφάλαιο _Σκάκι και ελληνική λογοτεχνία_:

[...] Ο Γιώργος Σεφέρης αποπειράθηκε να γράψει το πρώτο σκακιστικό μυθιστόρημα στην ελληνική λογοτεχνία στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '20. Την περίοδο εκείνη ο Σεφέρης αντιμετωπίζει το δίλημμα να γράψει μυθιστόρημα ή ποίηση. [...] 

Στο τέλος του Ημερολογίου του 1925 συναντάμε το σχεδίασμα ενός μυθιστορήματος με τίτλο _Στο απέραντο σκάκι της «Κονκόρντας»_, όπου πρωταγωνιστής είναι ένα σκακιστής. Από τις σημειώσεις του Σεφέρη αντιγράφουμε:

(Σημειώσεις, Λονδίνο 1924, για ένα μυθιστόρημα. Τίτλος: από κουβέντα του Άγγελου· αστείο του —εκείνος έπαιζε σκάκι, Πρόσωπα: Ο «Σκακιστής», η «Γριά», Στρατής, Νόρα, ίσως κτλ. Καιρός: αρχές του 1923.)
Η παρτίδα σκάκι στο πρώτο πάτωμα ενός καφενείου της «Αριστερής όχθης» (θυμήσου «Rotonde»). Πρώτη συνάντηση του Στρατή με τη Νόρα. Έπειτα από την παρτίδα, περίπατος μαζί της στο Λουξεμβούργο· βλαστοί στα δένδρα· μοσκοβόλημα της ακρυστάλλωτης ακόμη αγάπης. [...]
Ο «Σκακιστής» (βρες όνομα· είναι ρωμιός, καμπόσο τυχοδιώκτης) χτύπησε την ταμπακέρα του στο τραπέζι κρατώντας την από πάνω με τα πέντε δάκτυλα, σα να μετακινούσε πιόνι. Είπε:
_ Γιατί, βρε, γράφεις ποιήματα;
Για να λευτερωθώ από το προπατορικό αμάρτημα... _[...]


----------



## Earion (Sep 16, 2013)

Γ. Σεφέρης said:


> Γιατί, βρε, γράφεις ποιήματα;
> Για να λευτερωθώ από το προπατορικό αμάρτημα... [...]




Νά γιατί γράφω. Γιατί η ποίηση αρχίζει από κει που την τελευταία λέξη δεν την έχει ο θάνατος

Οδυσσέας Ελύτης. _Ανοιχτά Χαρτιά_ (1974).

και:

Η Ποίηση έγινε για να διορθώνει τα λάθη του Θεού· ή εάν όχι, τότε, για να δείχνει πόσο λανθασμένα εμείς συλλάβαμε την δωρεά του. 

Οδυσσέας Ελύτης. _Αναφορά στον Ανδρέα Εμπειρίκο_ (1979).


----------

